# How many driving horses do we have here now?



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 11, 2011)

I can remember when this part of the forum started, and it is my most visited part still. So, I thought it might be fun to tally up how many driving horses we have on here now. So lurkers, come on- we want to know about you too....

We have *3* here: Wish, Banner and Buck.....

Angie

Next....


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 11, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> I can remember when this part of the forum started, and it is my most visited part still. So, I thought it might be fun to tally up how many driving horses we have on here now. So lurkers, come on- we want to know about you too....
> 
> We have *3* here: Wish, Banner and Buck.....
> 
> ...


2 here - Tango and J Jay

1 "starter" to be started ground driving this fall - Dayzha


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 11, 2011)

All of our horses drive in some capacity.

We have 5 minis. The 3 Bs (Alax, Flair, and Skip) have been shown, all with ADS championships. One A is my beginner lesson horse (Dolly) I used to show, and the other A (Fibber) I never got around to finishing as I got going on Alax instead.






Our Pinto Arab, Spider, is 21 and basically retired from driving shows (he's unfortunately grumpy.



) after multiple championships. We also rode him in shows since we got him at 4. Kyle still rides him a little and we put him to the vehicle once in a while.

Our Arab/DHH mare is 3 1/2 and started line driving, but needs to grow up and fill out (late bloomer).

Then we just bought Angel, the Welsh. That's 8 horses, and we only have 7 stalls!





Myrna


----------



## Lori W (Aug 11, 2011)

We own 7 that drive: Alvadars First Lieutenant, S&DMs Sally, Scheers Senna (still in her early training), Belle, Beauty, Kelly, (Beauty and Kelly drive as a team, too) and Leo (mostly retired).


----------



## susanne (Aug 11, 2011)

We have three horses, but so far, due to bad luck and my health issues, only ONE drives -- Woodwinds' Mingus, 38 inch "Shetland-esque" maxi-mini. He is quite nearly the perfect driving horse, limited only by his owners. He makes us look good.











.................

Viewcrest Jaco Pastorius (Flash), about 36 inches, will be a safe, dependable driving horse. Like his sire (DF Jimmy Dolittle), he prefers to trot rather than canter and walk rather than trot. I won't say he's lazy...just economical.

.................

Cherry Hill Scarlet Ribbons, 38 inch Classic Shetland, moves beautifully, but may be a bit too fractious for trail driving. I plan to at least train her for arena driving. We've been working on the longe line, and she's one smart little horse.


----------



## DaisyHill (Aug 11, 2011)

We have one small pony that has been driven, but we don't have equipment to fit her and I bought her for my son to ride.

Then we have Clooney (aka Jessie) - MiLo Acres Just For The Ladies - who drives in the arena, on the grass, through the local quad trails, over hill and dale, along the back roads, and even into town for coffee!

Thanks Lori!






Cathy


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 2 and 1/2 driving minis



.

Big B size Bucky,...... Lil'Bit, A size, .......and baby Chester who is just turning 2 yrs. next month. He wears a bitless harness and pulls pool noodles around. Does not count as driving yet but he is on his way.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 11, 2011)

I have one driving (Ike) my pinto boy and one line driving (Chips I share with Kim Crayonbox pictured in my Avatar). so 1.5 driving for me.

Adair


----------



## dreamlandnh (Aug 11, 2011)

Of the 5 horses that my daughter has 4 currently drive and the last one is just in the ground driving stages.

Millie, Missy, Patches, Roger - all drive

Streaker (newest horse to her, Thank You Clear Brook) - has been ground driving for 1 week now.


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2011)

I have *five* -- the minis are Derby, Eclipse, Lou and Destiny and my riding-driving full size horse is Rocket.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Aug 11, 2011)

We drive our boy, Saber.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 11, 2011)

We have 2 that have been shown (Princess and Ruby) and then our stallion is green broke to drive, so that would be 3.

But I just started one of the broodmares (Sox), who is the same size, color and stride as Princess, so that would make 4.

And then we just bought 3 year old Buckeye WCF Last Dance (see the main forum) and she will be started soon - like next Monday!!!

So that would make 5 of our 9 - oops, now TEN minis (2 of them yearlings)- but I wonder how much attention Sox will get now that Dancer is here??? Stay tuned....


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 11, 2011)

Let's see....

Broke:

Sunny

Lotto

Elvis

Buck

Pinkie

Dunny

Evie (green)

Deuce (green)

Started:

Candyman

Whitie

To be started:

Chet

Fancy

Ace


----------



## Mini~Madness (Aug 11, 2011)

One --- Hemi (Yeah, it's got a Hemi in it --- hehehe)!!!


----------



## Heart of Gold Minis (Aug 11, 2011)

2 here- McCarthy's Golden Opportunity (western country pleasure) and Rivenburgh's Roxie Hart S.E. (Country pleasure). Also there's 2 that are being started- Sami and Simon.


----------



## Kendra (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm ...

Zac

Duke

Image

Hawk

Finnegan

Jaimie

Knight Rider

Pending

Paco

Slick

Jerome

Spook

Raz

Bunky

Fred

Ollie

Sonic

Valdez

Robin

Plus Tempest, Miikka and Des who are working on their driving training. And Little Duke & Billie who are on my "list" for this fall. ;-)


----------



## whitney (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 5 that I broke to both show and trail drive they are; Tweet, Dusty, Misty and Trystan. And 3 to train this winter when we move into our new digs with an indoor arena they are Cricket, Annie, and Willow they were purchased last fall at the Double Diamond Dispersal Sale. As soon as Jet is old enough, he was born in Feb, he'll drive too.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW Kendra! A girl after my own heart, and you too Field of Dreams





I can't list all the horses here that drive because some of them don't belong to me but of my own personal horses, some of whom have had their shot either in the breed show ring or fair shows or pleasure shows:

The mares -

Lady

Rose

Smore

Missy

Dream

Peach

Patches

Hope (Shetland Pony)

The boys -

Polk

Manny

Ari

Started:

Petey

Brassy

Sunny

You are VERY welcome Cathy!


----------



## Jetiki (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 1 that I drive and show Midget (Southern Classic Rainy Day Toy



) 1 that is trained but won't ever be hitched again (not sure he counts) 1 to be started G&G Farms Oh Mandy will be 3 in the spring and Shasta the new pony approx 40" is supposed to be trained to drive but I want to get her weight up first before I try anything.

Karen


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Aug 11, 2011)

We have 5 shetlands and 1 welsh. Two of the shetland geldings are driven regularly, one shetland gelding just started ground driving, two shetland mares that I hope will be my driven pair some day, and our section A welsh mare that drives but has developed a breathing problem. They are my therapy!


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Aug 11, 2011)

Of our 27 head of horses - 21 are broke to drive. 

Most of then as teams and all drive single.

The remaining 6 are brood mares or are too young to start.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW! Keep 'em coming. Look at us- we are growing into a force to be reckoned with






We can tally them up in a few days and see where we are at. And I see a few new names



Welcome!





Angie


----------



## BBH (Aug 11, 2011)

one tried and true, one driving about a year, and one to start this fall.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 2 that drive - Chip - 12 yr old "been there, done that" a great teacher and now my spare





Magic -now 5 and competing in driving trials

4 yr old , Cinco is going to the trainer this fall .

Elizabeth


----------



## REO (Aug 11, 2011)

Two driving geldings!

Danny & Sparky!





Please do come see them at the bottom of my stallion page!

http://www.rokominis.com/website1_002.htm


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2011)

I have two: Dapper Dan and Dusty. Dapper Dan is featured in the latest AMHA magazine on page 36, visiting a school. He can multi-task.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 5 trained to drive altho one of those is my new guy who I have yet to confirm the extent of his actual training so perhaps I should say 4 and one maybe and one who is being long lined still.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was going to say "two" but given the precedent others have set, I guess I have to say 1.5!



On the other hand technically _all_ my horses have driven. Spyder (my Arab) did, Kody's a many-time Preliminary Level CDE champion and WCP winner, and Turbo who is only 3 is ground-driving like a champ both single and double and is well on his way through his dressage training. The only thing I haven't done is actually hitch him to the cart! LOL. And that should be coming within the next week or two as soon as I have some help available.

Leia


----------



## maggiemae (Aug 12, 2011)

Until about a week ago I had three horses, two driving horses. One is a standard sized quarter horse my daughter rides she doesn't drive; a 42" shetland gelding that drove but I sold just the other day so he doesn't count toward the official count here; and a mini B mare named Maggie my daughter drives. She drives but still needs some polishing and finishing and will be going back into training (hopefully) in the next month or two to get finished. So --- I guess I have .5 driving horse.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Aug 12, 2011)

I have 1 that is very green broke. only put to cart maybe a dozen times, but we are working on that. Love hearing all your adventures and learning lots from everyone here.



Would really like to someday drive a finished horse. There's not many out in this neck of the woods that I have connected with that drive minis. Only one that I know of that shows. Sometimes I wonder what I'm doing



. We have 4 minis. Two older broodmares, one stallion, and one 3yr old filly. The stallion is the one that I've put to the cart. Green +Green, has been very slow going, but thank goodness no black and blue.


----------



## My2Minis (Aug 12, 2011)

All three of ours drive to some degree- my old fellow is finished and been-there-done that, Gypsy 12 h pony is green and Katie (in my avatar) is back to ground driving after a cart incident.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Spanky is halfway there, he ground drives anywhere like a pro, I can't wait to hook him up to a cart!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 1 that is in training to drive (professionally) and the other one I am training and is doing basic ground driving now--so I guess that equals 2. But neither can pull a cart yet.


----------



## shelterwood (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everybody!

My 14 year old daughter showed me how to get photos from my phone to the computer! I'm so excited....I thought I had to take the camera out, find the connector cord to download. This is so easy! I have 1.5 driving horses here. Shelterwood's Sasha, my 3 year old mare, silver dapple (the one with bad sweet itch, she looks pretty good right now!), and Shelterwood's Sitka AKA Sissy, my 2 year old sorrel and white pinto. They are full sisters, one year apart, so I'm told. They aren't registered, I just thought adding our kennel name to their names made them sound official!! Sasha is green to driving, but this is year two for her, and we have progressed to lateral work, some basic collection, and rein backs. We've been out on the road a bit with a handler for safety, and trotting some serpentines. Sissy is just in long lines and bitting rig, hasn't been hitched. Hopefully by fall she'll be ready for some beginning driving. They are both a bit chunky right now, but we have loooong winters with record setting lows for weeks at a time, (-20-30 degrees below zero) so a little chunk is okay with me. Just need to get them out driving more!!

Hope the pictures show up right!

Katie


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 14, 2011)

Were upto 4 right now Grahams Powertrain, JCM Bandelero, One Ritz Kid and Rock E Livingston


----------



## R Whiteman (Aug 15, 2011)

For the first time in many years, all of our horses are now broke to drive...some more so than others. So last count:

Bandito CDE and Country Pleasure winner

Fanny Leased to be a brood mare

Duckie CDE competitor

Breezy CDE competitor and Country Pleasure ribbon winner, now paired with TKO

TKO Paired with Breezy

Buddy CDE and Breed Ring winner

Steps CDE and near his HOF in single pleasure, national champion in Country Pleasure

Reveille CDE and AMHR country pleasure Stakes winner

and

Rex Will compete country pleasure and maybe CDE next year.

The really exciting thing is that at Happ's this year, of the 29 VSE that competed, 7 either lived now or in the past on this farm. In that group was one Intermediate competitor, 2 in pre

preliminary( one the winner), and four in training (the second place horse, third place horse and fourth place horse (thank you Marie))

We are sooooo blessed.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Aug 15, 2011)

I had two, Elvis and Romeo, up till about two hours ago!!! I added a new horse, Rio, and he drives. Pics and introduction soon.

so 3 for me.


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 16, 2011)

We currently have 2 driving and one almost ready to make it three. We also have our last one, Claybury Framed By Reign (Eddy) ready for Lori to start training this fall after Nationals.

Here is our first mini Peek. Lori trained him 3 years ago and our whhole family learned on him and Nick will be showing him soon I think/hope.






This is Fleur (JEM Break N Pattern)This picture was taken last fall, her first year driving. Lori is driving her in this pic so here are also two more horses that Lori have driving on her farm.










Duke (JEM Duke It Out) is almost there.






Eddy will begin this fall.


----------



## sdust (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is my one and only miniature horse, Trey. Gotta love him. Debbie


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 16, 2011)

We have 4 that drive. Monte, my newest stallion, has been driven lots in shows but I have not personally driven him yet. Magnum is my driving boy that I show and is over halfway to his HOF in WCPD. Carrie is one of our broodmares that drives, I get her out for a trail drive around the pond and fields occasionally. Our Buck Echo son, Echo, is the other that drives, I broke him out myself but we have only ever just trail driven him. Plan to break out a couple more next year!


----------



## Kawgirl (Aug 16, 2011)

Pepper is my one and only equine, and he's the best driving horse I've ever driven! I've had him almost 15 years, and he is still going strong as he nears his 26th birthday!


----------



## Shortpig (Aug 16, 2011)

We have two that are safe and seasoned JPF Jimmy Doolittle and DF Princess Ariela. Ariel is headed to the beach drive this weekend.

Thanks to Dorothy and her gentle training we also have the newbie Koda Bear.


----------



## Sandee (Aug 16, 2011)

We have 1 -32"(8 yr old stallion) that drives Western Pleasure.





1 mare 34" (6 yr old) that goes best at Country Pleasure.





1 gelding 34"(23 yr old ) that my granddaughter (age 6) drives Pleasure.





1 gelding double reg. ASPC/AMHR shown this year in Park Harness in mini and Modern Pleasure in Shetland.


----------



## Annabellarose (Aug 17, 2011)

My gelding, "Raleigh" (Silver Meadows Rollie's First Affair by Silver Meadows Raleigh), is broke to drive. His last owner told me that he had been shown in-harness in the past, but, unfortunately, I do not know in what class(es)/style. I have not driven him since I "test drove" him before I purchased back in the spring, but I hope to begin working him next week. He is going to get a "refresher course" before he is hitched again.

My 23 year old American Quarter Horse (my "heart" horse) is broke to drive and has been shown extensively in-harness in the past. She has not been driven in almost exactly 10 years, but, if I had a cart her size (currently I only have a Miniature-size easy entry cart and a Miniature-size show cart), I would trust her with my life.


----------



## jleonard (Aug 18, 2011)

Three here. The mini girls Locita and Suzy, and my 3 yr old section B Welsh filly Bella. I have been gone all summer and have missed driving my girls terribly. I am finally home and so looking forward to getting my now rather rotund trio back in shape!


----------



## georgiegirl (Aug 18, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> I can remember when this part of the forum started, and it is my most visited part still. So, I thought it might be fun to tally up how many driving horses we have on here now. So lurkers, come on- we want to know about you too....
> 
> We have *3* here: Wish, Banner and Buck.....
> 
> ...


I have two here. Cody and Cooper. Cody is a great down the road guy. Nothing bothers him. He will go for miles at a good clip.

Cooper is a country pleasure horse. He currently is being trained for dressage and CDE events. So far, so good.

Georganne


----------



## I AM Ranch (Aug 21, 2011)

www.IAMRanch.comDriving is our love and when a horse hits our home, she or he can count on learning. We have yet to keep a mare just as a broodmare. Driving is too much fun, whether it is around the neighborhood,in the show ring or in a parade!

Rivenburghs Lets Roll SE - Country Pleasure....maybe Single

Woodland Acres Bi Dandys Fire Design - Very fancy Country Pleasure

McCarthys Cameo - Very fancy Country Pleasure...maybe Single

La Vista Justine - Very fancy Country Pleasure

I AM Rhythms Angel Eyes - Country Pleasure

I AM Rhythms Cameo - Single Pleasure, Roadster

Candylands Secret Treasure - Single Pleasure

Wee Wees Double Magic Lady - Wonderful for around the neighborhood

Crystals Easter Lily - Neighborhood, but country pleasure in style

Little Kings Dream Doll - Neighborhood, but country pleasure in style

Vermilyea Farms Dandys Blue Rhythm - Country Pleasure, Coming soon

Vermilyea Farms Dandys Dancing Flame - Country Pleasure

Started is

I AM A Double Dandy - Probably Single Pleasure

Versatality Farms SomethingAboutMary - Don't know yet, may be a super extended classic pleasure mare

On the list to be started is:

Cocis Just Brillant - Country Pleasure

CandylandsDandyRollerOfWhitneyville - Country Pleasure...maybe Single

We just lost 2 driving horses. Whitneyvilles Steam Roller died on July 11 and Painted Suns You Gotta Have Faith flew to England.


----------



## brasstackminis (Aug 21, 2011)

Lets see...I have a buckskin half Welsh pony mare, Mariposa, and her buckskin 3/4 Welsh pony filly, Lilly, which I hope to make my driving pair. The mare is green broke now and the filly is learning about woah! She is only a year old.





Then there is my black Modern Shetland gelding, Starbuck WAH that is going nicely in harness and is waiting for me to finish his cart to continue...





My silver Dapple pinto 34" mini mare, Palace Mr Presidents First Lady, aka "Lady" is green but super quiet...and my all grey (actually a pinto) 33.5" mini mare, Palace Majestys Lady Jezebel aka "Jezi" that is a driving machine!








And there are my riding horses who have been tortured with my driving antics as well. My Half Arab/Westphalian gelding, Feather and my Arabian gelding Tango...





Tango.bmp

Oh and I almost forgot my bay 2 year old stallion that I have ground driven once!!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 23, 2011)

I've got 1 seasoned, 1 who is hitched, 1 green, and about 4 or 5 in various stages of "pre-hitching" training (bitting rig, long lines, etc)


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait till I can add my two to this list!


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2011)

Let's see, we have:

1. Mountain Highs AMayZing-- now a broodmare but she Hall of Famed in Country Driving, Pleasure Driving, and Roadster

2. Magic Mist Wildfire -- also now a broodmare but she very well in her limited driving career

3. Mountain Meadows Spring Tyme Wishes -- alternately a broodmare and driving

4. Foxey's Vanity Girl -- bought her in foal but she's very experienced in driving so great for the grandkids, rides too

5. NJ's Some Kinda Cat -- very talented Country Driving mare, took Reserve in the AMHR Futurity

6. Magic Mist Color On Fire -- my multi-talented, oh-so-fun gelding, love him!

7. Erica's Streakin For Bucks -- one of our stallions, just learned to drive this year and needs more experience but he's got a super work ethic and really enjoys driving

So, currently seven driving horses here. We keep selling driving horses from time to time too, which I'm thrilled about whether they go into the show ring or reliably cart their new owners around their neighborhoods. There are several more that I want to start, our other geldings need to get going and I do enjoy having driving mares (and stallions) too.

Long live driving!!


----------



## LAminiatures (Aug 24, 2011)

I have one mare that is my driving horse. Her name is T's Foxy Roxy and she is the most wonderful one of a kind horse ever. I have ridden all of my life and tried driving 2 years ago and was hooked.

I love all the information shared from all the seasoned drivers here on LB so thanks so very much.


----------



## susanne (Aug 24, 2011)

.

Oh, REO...

Could we all go back and add photos (with names) and then pin this topic for future reference? People could then continue to add as they introduce new driving horses to our group.


----------



## New mini (Aug 25, 2011)

I can now add to this. Comes Oct I will have one here Star Lake Lanceolot


----------



## jbrat (Aug 25, 2011)

We have several who drive and they all can but some are just no fun to drive example: Coco who thinks we are nuts, and that he is above pulling his vending machine around in that weird cart,(no buck or spook he just won't go). But I can hook him and lead him around while he pulls the cart.

Blacky, Dusty, and Boomer are the main Awesome driving mini's. Then there is Cisco who will drive but he's so little I don't have the heart to make him haul me around, the rest are all in training or for 1 reason or another will drive but just don't like it which in turn are no fun to drive. Toby Drives but has me trained to get out and check him for the bitting flys he's is constantly stomping about when in harness, so I see no fly's and check the harness fit for pinching ect. He will do his job but when I have ponies who aren't fussy in harness why put him and myself out. So I haven't harnessed him in a year and he gets ridden now instead



I believe in training them and giving them a chance but some just never like it and for most part I want my ponies/mini's to enjoy our time togethere.

Happy Driving





4 actual driving mini's

2 in training

3 not much fun to drive


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think I posted yet:

We have 4 and 2 halves (whee! that makes a whole-right?)

Shadow (19) who we thought we retired-but ground drove the other night and he was popping right along.





Babe (18) still going. went on a 4 mile trail drive last weekend.

Tux (7)

Dazzle (11) (my Mom's horse)

Jag (7) barely started at his age! going to R.B.'s for training next month-he'll get 'er done.





Nitro (15 months) OK, he not really in training for driving yet; be anything at this stage is still a basis for it-ya' think!


----------



## wildoak (Aug 28, 2011)

Two here that I am currently driving, a B gelding and an A mare. Six others (I think) on the place who have had their turn and been retired for one reason or another, and at least three or four good prospects, one of which is in the process of learning.

Jan


----------



## myminis (Aug 29, 2011)

I have LM Jesse's Son-Sonny, 37. I've waited 3 years for him to get trained and this year my trainer trained him. He's country western.

 

I'm taking him to Nationals. I'm so excited. I hope he does well and even if not, I KNOW I'm going to cry cause I've waited for this moment for 3 long years to do this with him. The first time I drove with him the judges must have thought what's wrong with this crazy lady. I was just crying and crying. It's that moment that's just SOOO exciting that's so indescribable when you drive them that you've just so over whelmed you can do nothing but cry. Plus, he was my husbands favorite horse and he passed away almost 2 years ago now, and he'd been so proud to see Sonny out there driving around. I told my husband in the arena that drive was for him.


----------



## LazyRanch (Aug 29, 2011)

Two here:

Rascal who has always been a Pleasure driver, but is now converting to Darby and Obstacle

PJ who always hung out at the barn but is now Combined Driving


----------



## roxy's_mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I have 1, Roxy - 35", that's been driving 3 years now. She's my driving machine!! We drive in the show ring or just around the house. She loves pulling stuff and taking on passing cars as a new speed challenge!! Hoping to get her driving team with Chyanne, another up and coming driving horse.

2010 county fair






2009 local show






This is Chyanne and she's 35" tall. I started her last summer driving but never finished her. She's been ground driven and hitched a few times but I'm planning on starting from the beginning this fall with her. Planning on breaking her to drive single and then team with Roxy.






I also have an A filly, Misty, who is 31", that I will eventually break to drive once I'm done training Chyanne.

So all in all I'll have 3 driving within the next two years!!

Becky M.


----------



## mynagah (Aug 30, 2011)

Just joined the forum tonight !






We have 5 driving animals ... one off track Standardbred, two Welsh ponies, one Mini, and one Llama.

My husband and I are complete beginners, but taking lessons and practicing !


----------



## SMW (Nov 4, 2012)

Currently training my horse Flexie to ground drive. Hoping by spring she will be venturing out with a cart!


----------



## horsenarounnd (Nov 4, 2012)

Counting 1 Morgan 1 Arabian and 1 mini donkey we'll add 15 mini horses to the count for a total at our ranch of 17 that drive and another 8 that are too young or too old. WOW! No wonder my feed bill is so high.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm ground training my little mare. Hope to start driving next summer if all goes well


----------



## New mini (Nov 5, 2012)

Guess I am the odd woman out. I only have one driving mini, Lance.Who is a great teacher and driving partner I would love to get a Gypsy Vanner and drive that one. Maybe someday


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 5, 2012)

I have only 1 mini that I hope to have trained to drive next year.


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2012)

I have the same number AS before, but H and I have both been working towards getting a couple of our favorites in front of a cart! Bacardi and Sunny


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 5, 2012)

Its fun to revisit this thread and think where I was and where I am now with my horses.



I had 4 that I could call trained and one that was sold to me as trained a little over a year ago. I've been down sizing and have sold one of the horses I had then that was trained but have started 2 more and confirmed the new guy's training so now I have 6 horses and they are all trained for driving, from very green to very reliable.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 5, 2012)

As of today, I have 4 minis, three of which drive and all of which I have trained. My 'newest', a stout 37" gelding, is still green, but I am FINALLY getting going with actually hooking and driving him(He is unreg. in any mini registry, but did get him regis. w/ Pt HA yesterday.)

I have had a number of horses that drove; only one of which I did not train entirely myself. The first one I trained turned 30 yrs. old a couple of Saturdays ago, is still with me and doing quite well, bless her heart!)

Margo


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 5, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> We have 2 that have been shown (Princess and Ruby) and then our stallion is green broke to drive, so that would be 3.
> 
> But I just started one of the broodmares (Sox), who is the same size, color and stride as Princess, so that would make 4.
> 
> ...


OK, I had to go back and see what I put down last year when this thread started (above) to see how times change:

We still have Princess driving, and our stallion probably could be hooked again and pick up where we left off, but we lost Ruby this past spring. Sox took some time off because she foaled this May, but is back in training again. Dancer is bred for next spring, so her training has stopped for now, but we hope to get her driving someday. And Mira was not bred for next year, so we are trying to fit in her training as time permits.

The two yearlings are now 2 year olds and both have been ground driving and doing VERY well. We expect to have both of them and Sox driving next year, so that will make 4 actual driving horses when you count Princess. And of course, we now have a 4-H Club with 9 members who want to learn to drive. We do have 6 harnesses and 4 carts so that will work fairly well for now as long as they can share.

And then there are the 2012 foals Bunny and Clyde... can't wait to see them driving in a few years...


----------



## happy appy (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 7 minis here right now with 4 driving and 2 in training. I am loving driving and have all but stopped riding my large horse it seems these days. Of the 4 I'm driving I have trained 2 from the ground up, 1 needed retraining starting at the beginning because things were missed and 1 came trained needing miles.


----------



## Lloydyne (Nov 5, 2012)

I am a new driver but I have one and he is awesome.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 2 that drive

Hallmark's Boomer's Bentley-country pleasure

Make a Wish Buck's All That Jazz-still training, about to have a cart behind him next year (hopefully) LOL


----------



## ksoomekh (Nov 5, 2012)

I purchased by first driving mini, Pepper, a few months ago. He is an experienced 14 year old that is 38". i am having a blast with him driving all around the roads near my home. I also have 4 gaited big horses that I ride regularly.

I could be tempted to get another driving mini if I found one as solid and experienced as Pepper. Did i just wrrte that? I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER HORSE!!!!

Karen


----------



## Shari (Nov 6, 2012)

I just have one driving Mini.... Maggie, she is 33 1/2" tall...

Trained her when she was 4, have been driving ever since, think 12 years now.

And with my health... one driving mini is enough. ;O)


----------



## circlesinthesand (Nov 8, 2012)

It's been a long time since I've checked in here, but my two little guys are basically driving now. I mostly just ground drive them because I feel they're still a bit young for any kind of load for any length of time, but I have put them on the cart for a few minutes at a time, on flat hard ground just because I couldn't contain the excitement to see how they'd react and they're awesome, not a single issue, took to it like old pros, don't even seem bothered by the little bit of weight. I'm sure when we're ready to start seriously pulling they'll be little troopers and it will be onwards and upwards from there.

As for our ground driving we've been walking the roads and this weekend we were faced with a lot of different traffic. Trucks loaded down shipping cattle, huge hay loads that took up the entire road, rickety hay rakes being hauled home behind old farm trucks, lawn mowers, barking dogs, people walking on the road, trucks stopping to say hello, etc. Plus while I was working my my spookier horse, we had a parade of ATV's one of which was hauling a hay wagon full of screaming kids. He was awesome, just flicked his ears at them and kept on walking while the convoy passed us. I was totally impressed with my little guys, they're doing awesome.


----------



## susanne (Nov 8, 2012)

.

Great to see this thread revived -- I love the updates on everyone's horses!

We still have one driving horse, Mingus, but we just had Flash gelded and as part of his daily exercise/recovery regimen, he is now ground driving and doing exceedingly well! He knows all of his voice commands and took the big boy step of willingly moving out away from me. It occurs to me that Flash is a born HyperBike pony, as he is so cuddly and would love to sit on our laps. He has also shown himself to be a high-stepping mover with a lovely head and neck carriage. As a stallion he never felt the need to show off, but as a gelding I guess he needs to make up for missing parts...

Scarlett is still on deck, and is not pleased to be left in the corral when either of her boyfriends go out to work.

.


----------



## Lilbit1997 (Nov 9, 2012)

dreamlandnh said:


> Streaker (newest horse to her, Thank You Clear Brook) - has been ground driving for 1 week now.


Streaker, now Mo Mo, does drive. He drove 4H last year and we got 5th overall out of all of NH. Competing against riders too.


----------



## threeten (Nov 10, 2012)

I have two drivers. First one is my show horse, Rockin M Tonys Mene Kooper. He is a 5 year old and really starting to come on strong with his driving. I hope to show him in Western country pleasure next year. He is also a pretty good trail driver. Next one is a shetland, JHK Sir Real aka Mo. He is very green but shows promise as a good driver. He's got a very good calm disposition which I love. I love driving and hope to still be doing it when I am 80!


----------



## studiowvw (Nov 11, 2012)

One mare 4.5 years old, JEM Caramel Lace, 36 inches. Trained at 3 by Lori Rafter who did a great job with her. Our driving was in fits and starts last year due to cart issues.

This fall we've been developing better confidence together. Thank goodness she has patience while I work on ramping up my driving skills





Next up are a couple of village Santa Claus parades, Nov 24 and the week after. I won't be using the cart because there's so much stopping during the parade, also some fairly steep hills on the route. She's a forward mover so it seems a little unfair to drive her in a parade atmosphere.

Last year I line-drove her in the parade. Might do so again, or might just lead her.


----------



## Horse Love (Nov 11, 2012)

I have one. My 3 year old who was started a couple months ago. He is doing GREAT and we are doing a short parade this saturday. Hes a seasoned parade mini but this will be his first time pulling a cart in one!


----------



## Sashersminis (Nov 13, 2012)

*We have trained 6 since last fall. We sold one, and one was a friends so we are left with 4. We are working on 2 geldings right now.*


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 14, 2012)

We have 3 that drive single, pair and 3 abreast:


Little Jim's Silver Bell

Little Jim's Bit of Silver

Wa-Full Koalahs Silver Fluff (not related to above 2)



1 that drives single and now ground driving as a mini shet pair:


LP Painted StufNpuf



1 that is ground driving w/ loaded equipment and ground driving as a pair w/ mare above:


All That Style 'N Class



Ground driving in various stages (some getting close to hitching for first time - others need lots more ground driving due to temperment OR need time to grow up):


Casinos Classical Bemybabytonight (will drive as pair, 3 and 4 abreast w/ 1st - 3)

LP Painted FluerDeLis (1/2 shetland - arab/hackney)

LP KoKo Pagasus H

LP Jewels Kechara H

LP Painted Comet (1/2 shetland - arab/hackney; should pair w/ brother - Rocket)

HNH Star Games (medium pony - arab/hackney)



Need to start:


Dynamics Classical Cherishthemoment (future ASPC ctry pls driving??)

LP Painted StyleNcupid

LP May Day Ranger

LP Painted Silver Toy

SNS Exotica’s Crowning Glory (future AMHR western ctry pls??)

ME My Samiri (medium pony - arab/shetland)



Future drivers:


Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard (shown halter - future ASPC driving??)

LP Painted FlashNFluff (Currently w/ trainer - showing halter; future ASPC driving?)

LP Painted Mo-Olympus (currently w/ trainer - showing halter; future ASPC driving??)

LP Painted WyndNstuf

OP Winning Streak (shown halter - future AMHR driving??)

LP Painted Silver Shamrock

LP Painted Classical Bell

LP Painted Rocket (1/2 shetland - arab/hackney; should pair w/ brother - Comet)




Guess I'm staying busy, LOL, !!!


----------



## wildoak (Nov 15, 2012)

One who is actually driving and showing right now, one in training away and a couple more in training - slowly - at home. Plus about 5 others here who were broke to drive and showed at one time. (and at least 3 more here who should be driving!)

Jan


----------



## Katiean (Nov 30, 2012)

4 minis and 3 drive. Number 4 will drive when he is old enough.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 30, 2012)

I need to upgrade my list of drivers since I have a couple more now.

Finished driving horses:

Arions Magnium P I

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo

Naomi of KHA

COH Echo Express

Green broke but have been hitched and doing well:

Little Kings Remmington

Monte Carlos Black Diamonds

Have been line driven but need more work before hitching:

Maple Hollows Black Pearl

Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic

I think that is all of them for now


----------



## Never2Mini (Dec 1, 2012)

I am new to driving and love it ! In November my DH for my birthday bought me my first driving Mini. She is greenbroke and I am having a blast with her ! She is Amazing Sonrise Heavens Little Star she is 6 yrs old. I am hooked on driving.




I have to yearlings I am going to start ground driving this spring.


----------



## Diva's Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

My 11 year old mini ,Diva, used to drive 8 years ago before her last owner and I am in the process of refreshing her with ground driving. She is still green broke but is taking back to it fairly quickly <3


----------

